# House of Cracks, Lincolnshire, December 2012



## ZerO81 (Feb 16, 2013)

*
The House of Cracks

No information can be found about this location.

As you can see from the photos, this place is a death trap, most rooms the floor has sunk 4-6 inches or more, floors slop in to the middle of the room. Door frames are mostly no longer 90 degrees and there are huge cracks in walls and ceilings.

[1]






[2]





[3]





[4]





[5] & [6]








[7]





[8]





[9]





[10]





Full Gallery Here
*​


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Feb 16, 2013)

nothing a little underpinning wouldnt sort out  

got any externals ?


----------



## night crawler (Feb 16, 2013)

Or a 360 demolition machine.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice, but does look like it's about to fall down any minute :-/


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 16, 2013)

*Crackin shots of a total s**thole! Nice one...*


----------



## Woofem (Feb 17, 2013)

*Deathtrap central* great pictures


----------



## Wakey Lad (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice to see this place again - Dont think its been done for the last few years  Cracking set


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 17, 2013)

Wakey Lad said:


> Nice to see this place again - Dont think its been done for the last few years  Cracking set



Judderman did it last year

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24577#.USCrqfKxrUk


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats some serious subsidence dont think I would go in,great photos.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice work. That's one poorly house...


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 17, 2013)

oldscrote said:


> Judderman did it last year
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24577#.USCrqfKxrUk



same explore mate Zero and I did it together


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great pics, I love number 8
Thanks!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 28, 2013)

That is one scary house,well done on getting your shots .


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 28, 2013)

I loved the place


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 28, 2013)

I would take a level headed approach to this place


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 28, 2013)

kindly leave the stage silent !!!


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 15, 2013)

Blimey can't see that lasting long !! Good set there mate, thanks


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheers Steve, despite it being totally empty, was still a nice wander


----------



## theoss (Mar 16, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> Zero and I did it together




Did you wear the correct personal protective equipment.


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 16, 2013)

I heading to east coast over Easter any chance of a road name great set thanks for share


----------

